
An Intro to Zsh-Utils - belak
https://coded.io/2019/03/an-intro-to-zsh-utils/
======
belak
Hi everyone! I’m the author of this project and finally got around to writing
up a short intro and my thoughts on the matter, so I’m considering this an
initial release. I’d be happy to answer any questions about zsh-utils you
have.

~~~
Seirdy
Really cool!

I'd suggest taking a look at `fast-syntax-highlighting` [0] and `zplugin` [1].
`zplugin` supports a lot of features such as completion management and
lazy/conditionally loading plugins to reduce startup time.

[0]: [https://github.com/zdharma/fast-syntax-
highlighting](https://github.com/zdharma/fast-syntax-highlighting) [1]:
[https://github.com/zdharma/zplugin](https://github.com/zdharma/zplugin)

